# Kakariki



## PennyH (Dec 30, 2008)

I will soon be the proud owner of a hand reared Kakariki and I can't wait!!!
Went to see him yesterday and at the moment let's just say he is not the prettiest bird in the world, but his feathers are starting to come through and he is going to be absolutely stunning.
As he is going to be mainly yellow, we are going to call him Sonny.
I have a cage (although may upgrade it when he arrives!!!) and am starting to get toys together. So far only have a swing and a set of rings for him to climb in. What toys do you recommend, and what about boredom busters as I don't want him to get bored!!!
Also, any suggestions for favourite foods to try? I know his breeder will help me nearer the time, but I am not collecting him for about another 4 weeks, so want to be getting myself ready in advance.
Thanks.
:thumbup:


----------



## tobyneilson (Jul 9, 2010)

Have plenty of toys but only give him two or three at a time, rotate the toys every couple weeks or so,they can get bored if they have just the same toys all the time.
Try a couple with bells in that they can throw around


----------



## billyboysmammy (Sep 12, 2009)

Hiya hun

No other advice about toys, but to warn you that kakariki are very prone to mites, and the mites lift the feathers which means the bird chills very very quickly. Keep some ivermectin based mite drops to hand, and if you see the feathers begin to lift then treat asap. My grandfather keeps and breeds kakarikis and they are absoloutly wonderful little birds.

Hope that helps x


----------

